# What Price?



## phlip999 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all, I've recently come into the posession of a few firearms that belonged to my late step-father. I really don't have a need for all 5, so I'm trying to get an average price on them. I currently have 2 Colts, a Colt Mustang Pocketlite and a Colt Officer ACP. Any help you can give would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Contact "collectors firearms" in houston, tex. On the internet & compare you pistols with the ones they have clearly posted for viewing. If not, then give contact them for more assistance.


----------

